# Bonine works!!!!?!!!



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

I don't understand it....I have had reflux for a very long time and take prilosec 40 mg. daily...I just recently went on a trip and took Bonine for motion sickness...it worked incredibly with no heartburn, no waiting to lie down after meals, no worry about tooooo much caffeine...it was great...but now I wondered if it would work if I had a bout of nausea that I sometimes have from drinking caffeine now...well, it did and now I am confused....why can't I just take one Bonine daily instead of Prilosec...I know the cost is more but what gives....I want to ask my doctor but I wanted some feedback from the real experts first...so post away...thanks in advance...


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

what bonine?it a u.s. drug,im on 40 mg of pantoloc and its starting to stop working,would love to try something else.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I've taken Bonine for a long long time. I like the 24 hour chewable kind so if I am planning a water adventure I take it 12 hours before the water time and by the time I am awake and ready to go, the grogginess has worn off.For me Bonine worked well until my nausea and internal condition got so bad I had to have phenegran suppositories. But you don't wan to use that phenegran stuff too much because it's the worst on putting your bowel to sleep.So have the Bonine discussion with your pharmacist and your doctor.We get loads of good medication direction from the pharmacist because they actually kow the meds better than the doctor.Kamie


----------

